# A couple XD questions.



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I went to visit my Dad this weekend and he gave me his XD9 service because he just doesn't shoot it, favoring his single action 45 colt revolver and 1911.

I shot it yesterday and I shoot it pretty well once I force myself to slow way down  Anyway, point of impact at 15 yards is right behind the dot on the front sight. I would prefer if it hit right at the tip of the front sight so I can still see the target when I'm aiming at it. Is there a decent way to do this, since they are fixed dovetailed sights?

Also, I'm not crazy about how far you must pull the trigger once it is under resistance. Is there a way I can reduce that and perhaps lighten the trigger pull while I'm at it?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

MY XD45 hits "behind the dot" too. This is "correct" for a combat gun. That said, my XD9SC hits at the top of the front blade. Vertical point of impact with an XD is only adjustable with a rear sight change. You'll need a taller rear sight, raising the muzzle with a similar sight picture. I haven't seen any taller rear sights for XDs, but that does not mean they aren't available. I did this with a Glock once.

I've looked into adjusting the uptake, pull, and reset of the trigger. Taking the advice of a dozen here, contact Sprinfield Custom shop. XDs have a lifetime warrantee, but non-Springfield work, will void the warrantee, most times. SA is expensive, but the work will be backed by their own warrantee. Non-SA work with the reset and trigger pull may result in light primer-strikes, and other issues.

Check out Springfield Armory online, and call the custom shop.

Enjoy the gun!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

An accepted method of adjusting vertical POI relative to Blade/Notch type sights for the past 150 + years is to File them to suit. In recent years more sight options have become available allowing sights to be replaced with taller shorter or adjustable but the file still works. If you want to hit higher file the top of the front sight so the barrel points higher when properly aimed. To lower POI file the rear sight. If they are stainless you don't need to coat them with anything. If mild steel purchase some Birchwood or similar Bluing solution for $3 to $5 and follow instructions contained thereon.

If you file to much on one you can trim by filing the other.

You can get fancy and use calipers to measure sight radius then calculate how many thousandths of an inch you need to remove for desired effect. Then check your progress from time to time without firing. It's more fun to take the file to the range and whittle a bit and fire a bit till you have it where you want it.

Have fun. 

:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

TOF

I agree with the file method if they are blade sights, but these are most likely factory three-dots on an XD. If you file the front, the sight gets lower, the dot doesn't. If he wants to fill in the dots, and go with black post and notch, like target sights, it's an option.

XD sights are steel.

Maybe file it, paint em' black, and add "nightsiters" glowing dots (see ad above).


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*just practice , it's a better investment...*

~ simply put ... just practice. 
Before you start "tweaking" the gun, work on your shooting. When ever you can ... get some ammo & practice your shooting and just get use to the weapon. If ya know what your doing that's fine, but if ya don't and ya start monkeyin' around by taking hands~tools to your new pistol and damaging it then you'll wish ya hadn't.

~ just my 1/2 cent ........... good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> TOF
> 
> I agree with the file method if they are blade sights, but these are most likely factory three-dots on an XD. If you file the front, the sight gets lower, the dot doesn't. If he wants to fill in the dots, and go with black post and notch, like target sights, it's an option.
> 
> ...


I only propose the file if the sights do indeed need adjustment and the gun owner doesn't want to attempt other correction methods for whatever reason.

I Don't like the current crop of dots so simply filed them off of my M&P's. Curves on the rear sight caused glare that caused my old eyes to see them different when the sun angle changed so I filed the rear flat. All the filing drasticaly changed POI vs. sight picture. To correct I simply filed top's of front and rear sights until POI was exactly where "I" want it. A bit of Birchwood bluing juice and the sights looked as if they were shipped from the factory that way. I prefer a contrast color such as international orange for the front sight so painted it to suit. It could be made white as well.

If a person chose to do so new dots could be generated with a drill press.

I haven't priced XD factory replacement sights but the M&P sight set from Brownell's cost all of $20 plus change. Far less than any aftermarket sights I have seen. I have a spare set and could change back to factory original in 5 or 10 minutes if I so choose.

Many people will prefer a purchased solution however this method has been put forth for those that would like an alternate to spending more money on it.

Enjoy whatever you do. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Hey T,*



TOF said:


> Many people will prefer a purchased solution however this method has been put forth for those that would like an alternate to spending more money on it.
> 
> Enjoy whatever you do. :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


 Well said " T " . My reply was along the lines ... that some folks might be novice shooters & armorers and maybe not in the habit of working on their guns. My reply was not meant as any disrespect towards you my friend.


----------

